# Ls -



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I just noticed this on etsy this morning and it reminded me of you


Dog Collar Charm Pet Tag Rhinestone Crown Bling by TagMePetTags


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Ooooo! That is quite beautiful, I want to get one and with a price tag of $7.00!

I think it's awesome that we are all obsessed with LS  she probably logs on to find a lot of threads that say, LS! Come lookie here. It's so cute.

That really is a great find Christa.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

How pretty!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Christa that is gorgeous! I love it. Really pretty. You are right it is very me,lol.
I think this will be my first purchase from Etsy! I hope they ship to Canada.

Thank you for thinking of me. :love5:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sky said:


> ...
> I think it's awesome that we are all obsessed with LS  she probably logs on to find a lot of threads that say, LS! Come lookie here. It's so cute...


Oh get out of town! :nhappy2:


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

What a great Price! I think its really pretty


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I ordered it! Woohoo!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ls ls ls ls ls :lol:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I ordered it! Woohoo!


Just out of curiosity, do you dress your basenji's? Or Are they more rougher tougher so to speak.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you dress your basenji's? Or Are they more rougher tougher so to speak.



I dress all three of my dogs when it is cold. It's -30 here in Canada right now, so
it's really rough on my African Basenjis. The boys have jackets and sweaters
too.  For me dressing dogs is about protection first and foremost, the fact that
they look cute is a plus! haha


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

haha, ex-Canadian here. ex-Quebecian at one point...
I lived in Quebec, then moved to Ontario and when I moved back to Quebec, I thought I was gonna turn into an icecube!
Then I finally moved to South Carolina and at 5 degrees celcius, I'm still freezing my little bum! I took out my winter ski jackets already! Next time I'm moving to hawaii!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

looool we're all LS fans!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

aww, you girls are going to make me cry. I love all of you too. This whole forum is beyond words. I'm happy to be here.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LittleLuxie said:


> looool we're all LS fans!!


I think we are all drawn to LS because she is so kind. She cares about everyone on this website and makes everyone feel good. LS, your a true sweetheart, and you deserve great things in life! Keep talkin' to us! And I love your new siggy from Pastel. Great job, Pastel!!! It is beautiful.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I think we are all drawn to LS because she is so kind. She cares about everyone on this website and makes everyone feel good. LS, your a true sweetheart, and you deserve great things in life! Keep talkin' to us! And I love your new siggy from Pastel. Great job, Pastel!!! It is beautiful.



Aww Tina, Tina, Tina... what am I going to do with you?! 
How do I even begin to respond to such a compliment? huh?!
Thank you, you are the sweetheart! 
I'm a very sentimental person, so hearing these 
kind things from you made me all tingly, lol. 
I wish only the best for you too Tina! 

You are right Pastel is very talented, I haven't stopped 
staring at my siggy, haha, it's just too pretty. Love the 
colors and shapes, and everything!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> I think we are all drawn to LS because she is so kind. She cares about everyone on this website and makes everyone feel good. LS, your a true sweetheart, and you deserve great things in life! Keep talkin' to us! And I love your new siggy from Pastel. Great job, Pastel!!! It is beautiful.


LS is truely a great person overall :binky: whenever i see a reply from LS or a priv msg it makes me smile...i really need a smile tonite


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> LS is truely a great person overall :binky: whenever i see a reply from LS or a priv msg it makes me smile...i really need a smile tonite



You deserve to smile. 

Sweetie, tell me why you are sad? What happened?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just had some issues. was overly emotional with 1 person then stressed out to the max with another. ended up punchin my steerin wheel at 3 in the mornin...i keep gettin strands of white hair too lol! aghhhhhh...life just kicks u in the butt sometimes


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> just had some issues. was overly emotional with 1 person then stressed out to the max with another. ended up punchin my steerin wheel at 3 in the mornin...i keep gettin strands of white hair too lol! aghhhhhh...life just kicks u in the butt sometimes



...it does, that's when you turn around and say "thank you life for kicking 
me in the butt, I have learned from this and am now stronger and wiser".

P, if you need to talk you know how to find me.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Christa! 
I got my tag today! (the one you recommended)
The picture shows two tags, but the 7$ is only for the little crown charm.
So I ordered the super pricey(22$) yet gorgeous id tag to go with it as well.
I really wanted the exact look as in the picture.
I got it today! So happy! I love it, thank you for pointing it out to me. 
I don't know how you knew, but it's my taste exactly, I love gold/brass, stones, crowns, etc. 
Thank you for thinking of me, you're awesome!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LS sure does love crowns! :lol: thats beautiful!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> LS sure does love crowns! :lol: thats beautiful!



Haha, so true...I just can't help myself. :king:


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha! Since getting on the forum daily lately and meeting ( so to speak ) ~LS~, I find her my shopping guru! I know everyone shops for our pets but it seems easy to see her shopping posts....or maybe she was just shopping for what I was looking for at the moment, whatever the reason, yea! 

PS--still looking at that purse carrier for my " incognito" outings! Let me know how it's holding up 

PSS--almost forgot...love the charms!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> Haha! Since getting on the forum daily lately and meeting ( so to speak ) ~LS~, I find her my shopping guru! I know everyone shops for our pets but it seems easy to see her shopping posts....or maybe she was just shopping for what I was looking for at the moment, whatever the reason, yea!
> 
> PS--still looking at that purse carrier for my " incognito" outings! Let me know how it's holding up
> 
> PSS--almost forgot...love the charms!



Melanie you're so cute! I actually rarely shop, but it just somehow all happened
at once recently, the carrier, the tags, the blankets, lol. Chanel is a spoiled princess.
She deserves it though, she's an incredible girl. I haven't used the carrier much,
because I've been pretty ill lately, I haven't left the house, hubby has been walking
her, but did not take her on taxis or buses or anything so there was no use for the
bag just yet. I will definitely keep you updated on how it holds up once I actually
use it a few times. 

By the way, I love your new avatar, it's a gorgeous shot! You are just missing a siggy now.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Melanie you're so cute! I actually rarely shop, but it just somehow all happened
> at once recently, the carrier, the tags, the blankets, lol. Chanel is a spoiled princess.
> She deserves it though, she's an incredible girl. I haven't used the carrier much,
> because I've been pretty ill lately, I haven't left the house, hubby has been walking
> ...


Thank you, I am so happy to finally have an avatar! Working on some pics for a siggy now. 
I am sorry to hear you are/ have been under the weather. That is no fun, no fun at all  Hope you mend up soon  hugs...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> Thank you, I am so happy to finally have an avatar! Working on some pics for a siggy now.
> I am sorry to hear you are/ have been under the weather. That is no fun, no fun at all  Hope you mend up soon  hugs...



I'm not too great, but I would love to make you a siggy if you don't know how.
Pastel made mine, she's really good! I love it. Jan is amazing too, I think most
siggies on here are made by her. Lots of talent on this forum, I think if you ask
politely folks will gladly make you one. 

And do not worry about me, I'm chronically ill, I'm used to it, it just gets tougher
at times, but life goes on. I appreciate your well wishes, I feel better already. 
And thanks for the hugs, I'm a hug monster!!! I give you big hugs too!!! lol
...more people should hug, the world would be a better place...:albino:
ccasion5:


----------

